# overclocking hd 4670



## karandeepdps (Oct 10, 2010)

my complete pc report

POWER SUPPLY:-
Hytech model no:ht 450w-p4
___________________________________________________________
FAN:-
ONLY 1 FAN AT BACK PANEL FOR OUTAKE OF AIR (80mm).
1 FAN IN PSU ALSO.
3 SIDE SLOTS OPEN FOR INTAKE OF AIR.
___________________________________________________________
MAX TEMP:-
GPU..........82'C(PLAYING 3 HOURS CONTINUOSLY ON HIGH SETTING)
CORE 1.....65'C
CORE 2.....64'C
___________________________________________________________
IDLE TEMP IS:-
GPU.......47'C
CORE 1..34'C
CORE 2..33'C
___________________________________________________________
Working /loaded
AFTER USING 96% CPU FOR 10 MINUTES TEMP IS:-
CORE 1...55'C
CORE 2...52'C
___________________________________________________________
ist ram;
dynet igb pc2-5300u-555
2nd ram
transcend igb ddr2 667 dimm 5-5-5 ram
___________________________________________________________


see attachments for details
1st attachment is my full pc report
2nd is my pc temp using occt


tell me how much i can overclock my gpu


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

your underpowered for normal running and any o/c will increase the power draw

you need to be up here

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004&Tpk=corsair+550w

http://www.guru3d.com/index.php?page=rivatuner


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

I would not OC a 4670 because it does not connect with a 6-pin power, and you can't get enough power through the PCIE lane to power a good OC.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Gpu is too hot for an OC, The memory chips will be about 10 or so degrees hotter than the actual gpu and at this stage your slowly cooking them. Find a way to cool it better and upgrade your psu otherwise your gona end up hurtin in the long run.


----------

